# Immigration Timeline



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm interested to know how long you've take from step to step for the residence visa immigration process...

As For me, I selected Aries International because I liked their payment method for every stage..

Feb 2009- Registered with Aries and filled the form within 3 weeks time
Sep 2009-Recieved file number :clap2:
Dec 2009- Completed all requirment except for a reciept for good conduct from an Asian country which took 3 months + to process
Feb 2010- Submited the last document and I was told that the processing started from then i.e. Feb 2010
June 2010- Still waiting for medical.......:confused2:

Could anyone tell me if the speed this is taking is ok??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lethal_dose said:


> I'm interested to know how long you've take from step to step for the residence visa immigration process...
> 
> As For me, I selected Aries International because I liked their payment method for every stage..
> 
> ...


You can track the progress of your application here:-https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

*Had no idea*



Auld Yin said:


> You can track the progress of your application here:-https://services3.cic.gc.ca/ecas/?app=ecas&lang=en


I was told earlier that I could check my status but didn't know how.. thanks for the useful tip


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

lethal_dose said:


> I'm interested to know how long you've take from step to step for the residence visa immigration process...
> 
> As For me, I selected Aries International because I liked their payment method for every stage..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Processing time will come down to the country you're applying from, visa class/type, consulate/embassy workload , etc.

Give the consulate a call if you feel it's taking too long. It took them a few days to find my medicals... they had lost track of my docs which were sent from Paris to Sao Paulo.

Best of luck!

Cheers


----------



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks all, Actually I am so interested to go because Masters Degree for my speciality is available there but not in my country.  

I'll keep tracking :ranger:


----------

